# Weekend results?



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Anybody do any good over the weekend? Not too many posts since Friday. I put out some long lines in the 2nd and 3rd guts with cut mullet, cut whiting down at Surfside and did not get much to speak of.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

We did alright this weekend. We fished all day friday and saturday. We caught 2 more huuuuge rays and a good medium sized bull shark. I'll get a report up mid week when I have time to type it up.

We couldn't get much else on trout rods while wade fishing. We even had a hard time catching whiting on dead shrimp. We did catch a few whiting, an undersized red fish, a few small black drum, and thousands of hardheads.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

HuntinforTail said:


> We did alright this weekend. We fished all day friday and saturday. We caught 2 more huuuuge rays and a good medium sized bull shark. I'll get a report up mid week when I have time to type it up.
> 
> We couldn't get much else on trout rods while wade fishing. We even had a hard time catching whiting on dead shrimp. We did catch a few whiting, an undersized red fish, a few small black drum, and thousands of hardheads.


About the same for me except for the ray and shark parts.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

the week hasnt ended yet, but for now its tough.


----------



## kb03685 (Jun 27, 2012)

Not much to speak of here either.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Sadly I wasn't part of the group, but three kayakers caught about 45 bull reds a few hundred yards out from Rollover Pass yesterday.

http://www.texaskayakfisherman.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=183411


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

bigfost said:


> Sadly I wasn't part of the group, but three kayakers caught about 45 bull reds a few hundred yards out from Rollover Pass yesterday.
> 
> http://www.texaskayakfisherman.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=183411


Thats a great report. I've never done BTB. I'd like to give that a try sometime.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Me too. I was wondering where all the good fish were this weekend.:headknock


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

surfguy said:


> I was wondering where all the good fish were this weekend.:headknock


We normally catch many more fish slightly offshore than in the surf, but I think this result demonstrates that the reds are already staging for their fall run. Within the next week or two, it should be on in the surf.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

bigfost said:


> We normally catch many more fish slightly offshore than in the surf, but I think this result demonstrates that the reds are already staging for their fall run. Within the next week or two, it should be on in the surf.


Bigfost, I hear ya man. I was thinkin they may have already started moving into the surf but I guess I'm a bit early. I'm gettin ready to go two weeks from now for a weekend. I'm just not real fond of fishin in the passes and crowded areas and I don't own a kayak ...yet. Thanks for the great report.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

The BTB crew are great bunch of guy's and we all help each other. Several years ago I met with a bunch of the guys at high Island but unable to yak because I had had two way bypass earlier. So Crazy Yak yaked out my baits and I caught my first Bull Red from shore. Then later I passed it on by helping others. When your out there in the gulf you are on the food chain. I have learned a bunch about BTB fishing from bigfost and others.


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

We fished monday evening, and again today. Crystal was beautiful today until about 2o, then the wind shifted. The old dead egg noodle type seaweed is horrible here! Almost impossible to keep a line out. Had a heavy run on a 12" ray, but missed. My only action today. Could have netted enough mullet to last a life time. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

Sorry, lost track of time. Fished sunday evening and again today, monday

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## setxdargel (Jun 8, 2011)

I was with a big crew with small to monster baits out and nada at CB.I ran 2 lines with live croaker and caught Bull Reds.Sometimes less is more I guess?


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

setxdargel said:


> I was with a big crew with small to monster baits out and nada at CB.I ran 2 lines with live croaker and caught Bull Reds.Sometimes less is more I guess?


Wish i had known you were down there. My wife and i were fishing by ourselves. Would have been cool to meet up.


----------



## setxdargel (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm usually down that way every weekend.I'm sorry about late responses but my little girl takes up a large part of my day.I'm heading out tomorrow again.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

setxdargel said:


> I'm usually down that way every weekend.I'm sorry about late responses but my little girl takes up a large part of my day.I'm heading out tomorrow again.
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


Thinking of heading down there too. Keeping an eye on the wind, hoping it will lay. What area of CB do you fish? BTW, sent you an email.


----------

